# [SOLVED] Running a Startup Application as Non-Root

## Atomic Fusion

How would I set an application (Halo Server in Wine) to run on startup, but not run as root?

It's a bad idea to run any Wine thing as root, and I don't want to have to manually start it or enter my password to sudo as a different user.

Should I edit the sudoers file to allow me to run the server without a password as a different user?Last edited by Atomic Fusion on Thu Apr 01, 2010 1:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

That should work.  If I recall correctly, the TuxOnIce hibernate script includes some scriptlets that su to the X user so that they can lock/deactivate the X screensaver.  It appears they run: /bin/su "$user" -c "/command/as/non/root --with-arguments".  Note that this will produce an entry in the system logs reporting the su event.

----------

## Atomic Fusion

Thank you so much!

----------

